# Invidia N1 exhaust.



## LSD Motorsports (Jun 15, 2005)

Anybody have this on their car? What do you think of it or what have you heard.
Thanks guys


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

LSD Motorsports said:


> Anybody have this on their car? What do you think of it or what have you heard.
> Thanks guys


What I *know* is that Invida said they are RS-R and fooled a lot of dealers into thinking that they were indeed RS-R which was a lie.

From RS-R's web site
_"What is RS*R Invidia?
Invidia was a brand name that was offered by RS-R Japan during the mid 1990's. RS-R ceased offering the Invidia exhaust line in 1996. The Invidia brand name was later obtained by another independent company which has no relation to RS*R Japan or RS*R USA.
We would like to make it absolutely clear that RS-R Japan does not manufacture Invidia exhaust systems and RS-R USA does not distribute Invidia products."_

http://rs-r.com/faq.php#6

This Invida brand is manufactured in Taiwan and sold by Taiwanese. 

It's these kind of guys (Invida) that I dislike with a passion. I'm not talking about Tawanese people. 

If you buy their products you are supporting their way of doing business.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I have heard it in person and personally thought it sounded ricey and too loud.


----------

